# To sexy for his ?



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

it's not a shirt, perhaps a jumper?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/556405728936066088/


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

It is ugly!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

MomBeezzzz said:


> it's not a shirt, perhaps a jumper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

But the knitting is exquisite and very skilled!


jobailey said:


> It is ugly!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

What a waste of good knitting!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Looks like his forehead got sucked into a vacuum cleaner. For quite a while.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

All I know is I am getting off pinterest now,,,I like to browse for inspiration but somehow I got side tacked today...men with upside chickens and David Bowie in a fair isle onsie wearing matching leg and arm warmers,, yep yep yep


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Looks like his forehead got sucked into a vacuum cleaner. For quite a while.


hahaha I think you are right,,never even noticed that,,,


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Eeuw!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> But the knitting is exquisite and very skilled!


True, but I personal would not waste my time on something like that.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Yikes


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I would for the money the person would have been paid for it :lol: :lol: That kind of commission knitting can lead to all kinds of great jobs, for example, Dr Who's scarf, Jim Henson, Harry Potter movies etc!


jobailey said:


> True, but I personal would not waste my time on something like that.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I prefer his costume in Labyrinth a lot more than this one. I think past the age of 1 you are too big for "onsies" but back then they were called body suits when worn by adults. The arm warmers and leg warmers are still around, although now they put finger openings on the arm warmers, shorten them and call them wrist warmers. How times change! =)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmm, funny how styles change


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Looks like his forehead got sucked into a vacuum cleaner. For quite a while.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Eeeeewwww!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> Hmmmm, funny how styles change


 was "this"ever in style


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I always thought he was a bit scary looking. ick!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder what the correct name for an ADULT onesie is??

"STUPID" comes to mind. Lovely knitting but not a fashion statement in my book.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Seriously scary - both garment and wearer.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

David Bowie has always been way out of the norm, ( perhaps that's what made him so famous). But I do believe that back in the 60/70 's fashion was much better then today, the fitting, colors, styles, I've noticed that companies have tried to re- introduce the same styles and it just don't seem to fit the same way.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Can't say what it is, but it's most definitely very David Bowie like .


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a bathing suit to me, weired


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

1972 Ziggy Stardust--- Amen.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

It is different.. and pretty ugly for sure. I mean the style.. the fair isle work is great though


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

You gotta love David Bowie. ;-) Only he could get away with this!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

jobailey said:


> It is ugly!


I agree!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> I prefer his costume in Labyrinth a lot more than this one. I think past the age of 1 you are too big for "onsies" but back then they were called body suits when worn by adults. The arm warmers and leg warmers are still around, although now they put finger openings on the arm warmers, shorten them and call them wrist warmers. How times change! =)


*Grin* which one? He had quite a few different costumes in Labyrinth.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Looks like his forehead got sucked into a vacuum cleaner. For quite a while.


True! Thanks for a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Harmonysunrise said:


> You gotta love David Bowie. ;-) Only he could get away with this!


i admire people who wear what they want, when they want...
he and Elton John were icons in their day....
Blessings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ah the many faces of David Bowie!!! we either love him or not I love his boldness of being who ever he want to be!! and not give a flying leap as to what anyone thinks... of course this is from a fan of Ziggy Stardust!!! LOL and this picture was taken way back then... and he is now grown old and is more respectable... when I was 18 I really didn't want respectable.. I wanted 'off the wall'


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Hmmmm, funny how styles change


Please, please tell me that was never in style, but only a crazy rocker's nightmare aberation.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Bowie at his prime!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It is for only Bowie!!!!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It's not supposed to be "clothes". It's a costume for an album cover - very bright and eye-catching. And for a David Bowie fan - what eye candy!!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What were we thinking in the 70's?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> I wonder what the correct name for an ADULT onesie is??
> 
> "STUPID" comes to mind. Lovely knitting but not a fashion statement in my book.


Sexy comes to my mind.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ too suggestive for my tastes and morals. Sorry.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

That album cover, and album, were do incredibly influential on music and style. If you look at the Japanese fashion trend "Harajuku" it started with Ziggy Stardust. An incredible piece of knitting, an even more incredible piece of cultural history.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Munchn said:


> ~~~ too suggestive for my tastes and morals. Sorry.


Stay off the beach. :-D


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> Hmmmm, funny how styles change


And David Bowie never stayed still -- he dressed more conservatively in his Thin White Duke period. http://www.gtaust.com/news_item/category/contractor/id/104


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yuk.


----------

